# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πίνακας διασταυρώσεων λιποχρωμικών με κόκκινα μάτια (λευκών, κίτρινων, κόκκινων)

## xXx

_ΦΑΙΟ - ΙΝΟ_ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ
_ΣΑΤΙΝΕ _ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΦΥΛΟΣΥΝΔΕΤΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ

Τα πουλιά που είναι φαίο ή σατινέ έχουνε κόκκινα μάτια ενώ οι φορείς τους έχουνε κανονικά μαύρα μάτια

----------

